
Government Shutdown in Real Time - merinid
https://shutdown.enigma.com/
======
aphextron
>"Securities and Exchange Commission 93.58% Furloughed, 6.42% Exempt"

>"Environmental Protection Agency 94.19% Furloughed, 5.81% Exempt"

I see now why the Republicans are in no great hurry

~~~
true_religion
The SEC shutdown is blocking IPOs and would delay any mergers that need SEC
approval. So it's a harm to business operations.

------
excalibur
Government Availability tracker from yesterday:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18868754](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18868754)

That tracker was amusing, this one is more informative.

------
jriley
I cannot find a supporting data source for Dept of Defense having 460,168
employees furloughed in January 2019.

------
excalibur
Tangentially related, I don't get why there isn't more talk about Congress
overriding Trump's veto to reopen the government. Both parties seem to want
it, you would think a 2/3 supermajority in both houses would be attainable.

~~~
neuronexmachina
A vote like that won't happen unless the leaders of both the House and Senate
allow it. The House Speaker would definitely permit the vote, but McConnell
has said he won't allow anything the President would veto.
[https://www.politico.com/story/2019/01/04/mcconnell-
governme...](https://www.politico.com/story/2019/01/04/mcconnell-government-
shutdown-1080027)

~~~
elektor
McConnell doesn't want to rock the boat by bypassing Trump's veto. He has a
re-election campaign in 2020 and if he angers Trump now, he might get
primaried by another Republican, similar to what happened to several
politicians in the 2018 race.

~~~
true_religion
They should actually force him to veto it. This whole business of delaying
doing anything because maybe he will take the political hit of using a veto is
inane. Why would he want to become the face of the government shutdown? Why
would he go to his base and tell them he prefers getting a wall, to having
safe milk (USDA) or tax refunds (IRS) or food (welfare). Congress can only do
this because there are hundreds of them, so they can point fingers at each
other. But a president has no one to blame but himself.

